# Blazers on National TV



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Guys on courtside said they are on National TV at least 10 times. Wow! Not to bad for a team that hasn't made the playoffs in a couple years. The schedule comes out Tuesday. Heard from a guy who knows a guy who used to work with a guy that we are on national TV Christmas day. Stay tuned.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Guys on courtside said they are on National TV at least 10 times. Wow! Not to bad for a team that hasn't made the playoffs in a couple years. The schedule comes out Tuesday. Heard from a guy who knows a guy who used to work with a guy that we are on national TV Christmas day. Stay tuned.


Christmas day, bull**** lmao. If your team's nickname aint *Heat* or *Lakers*, you arent getting on National TV that day.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

It's been quite a while since they've been on national TV that many times. That's awesome to hear!

I would put my life on one of those games being against the Sonics. I'd take that prediction to the bank.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> Christmas day, bull**** lmao. If your team's nickname aint *Heat* or *Lakers*, you arent getting on National TV that day.


Funny you say that.

From the sound of things, the Lakers WONT be on that day. It's gonna be Heat vs. Cavs.

http://www.miamiherald.com/588/story/181316.html


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

That's really exciting, especially for those of us outside of the Portland metro area.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Funny you say that.
> 
> From the sound of things, the Lakers WONT be on that day. It's gonna be Heat vs. Cavs.
> 
> http://www.miamiherald.com/588/story/181316.html


yuck, i'd rather have Seattle/Portland.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> Christmas day, bull**** lmao. If your team's nickname aint *Heat* or *Lakers*, you arent getting on National TV that day.


hows it feel to be wrong about that?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Look, Hap's got my back for the 1st time!


----------



## blzrfan08 (Apr 10, 2005)

I a going to go out on a limb and say it's going to be a Blazers/Lakers game. That keeps the big market team on.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

It'll probably be a double header. Wade/LeBron then Durant/Oden.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Although I am an atheist I celebrate all the seasonal holidays with family, and TV viewing takes a far back seat to talking, playing games and other fun.

I wish the same for our players, that they spend it with family rather than working.

IMO it's a desperate league that feels it has to capitalize on profit at the expense of family togetherness and/or people's devotion to their particular faith.

In that regard I hope it's a Lakers-Spurs game.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Isn't the Xmas day game always a rematch of one of the conference finals?

-Pop


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Warriors/Mavericks would be fun.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

well doctor who has a christmas episode, star trek is coming out with a movie on 2008 christmas and some families watch the tube!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Hopefully we'll be good enough that people wont think their watching comedy central.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Aside from the sonics, I could see the NBA up the hype around a Heat/Blazer game, Oden vs. Shaq. I think there will be a lot of talk this year every time Oden goes up against one of the better centers like Shaq, Ming or Howard.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I don't understand how Durant vs. Oden is really that important. They won't guard each other, and play completely different games. 

I'd be much more excited with a Oden vs. Dwight/Yao/Shaq game. Nonetheless, even being mentioned in conversation for a Christmas day game is crazy. 'Been a while, but it's about time.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> I don't understand how Durant vs. Oden is really that important. They won't guard each other, and play completely different games.
> 
> I'd be much more excited with a Oden vs. Dwight/Yao/Shaq game. Nonetheless, even being mentioned in conversation for a Christmas day game is crazy. 'Been a while, but it's about time.


I see your point, but it's about the future of the game.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

It's about time the networks figured out that Kobe v. Shaq is old hat.

Even so, this year I plan on travelling at Christmas (because I always get a week off then), so I probably won't be watching anything!


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

now it's hit me. we actually have greg oden and the blazers are on the road back to rip city. obviously knew it was there before but this just makes it final.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

It's going to be Portland at SA on opening night. That game will be on National tv. Then on Christmas The Sonics and Blazers will play in the double header on National tv. Most of you won't believe this because of the deal coming soon fiasco, but that's the official word.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> It's going to be Portland at SA on opening night. That game will be on National tv. Then on Christmas The Sonics and Blazers will play in the double header on National tv. Most of you won't believe this because of the deal coming soon fiasco, but that's the official word.


Is that Christmas Day game going to be in Portland or Seattle?

-Pop


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> It's going to be Portland at SA on opening night.


Nothing like a blowout loss to kick off the season.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Samuel said:


> Nothing like a blowout loss to kick off the season.


I was thinking the same thing and was hoping we would open with Seattle at home. Well maybe we will play better to start the season and stay close to SA. Maybe that will give us some confidence. SA also might not be that good right at the start of the season. They seem to play better towards the end of the season and playoffs. I think we are getting blown out though but hope I'm wrong.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Nah, I think we'll be OK. We might lose, but we've always played San Antonio pretty tough. Now if we were playing Phoenix or someone like that, I think we'd have a better chance of getting blown out.

If you believe in omens, last year's defending champs (Miami) got blown out by 42 vs. Chicago on opening night.

-Pop


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> It's going to be Portland at SA on opening night. That game will be on National tv. Then on Christmas The Sonics and Blazers will play in the double header on National tv. Most of you won't believe this because of the deal coming soon fiasco, but that's the official word.


I hope the game is in Portland. Lots of pretty Portland in Christmastime shots!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> Nah, I think we'll be OK. We might lose, but we've always played San Antonio pretty tough.


I always think of a blowout to San Antonio as being down '8 points or more'. They're a team that knows how to break runs, and they eat away at you with 2-5 point advantages in each quarter. Sure you're only down 7 at halftime, but entering the fourth you're down 10, and really... are you going to come back against that kind of execution? 

It'll be cool for Oden to watch a ring ceremony before his first NBA game, though.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> Is that Christmas Day game going to be in Portland or Seattle?
> 
> -Pop




At the Rose Garden on Christmas day against the Sonics.


And for those who talked about a blowout loss on opening night I agree. I was not very excited to see that game there.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Maris, myself and many other people look forward to the good NBA matchups on xmas!!! It is the only way anyone in my family would get together at anytime, to watch our Blazers play.

This is awesome news! So glad were getting back on the rip city train! Won't it be great to see Oden beat Duncan in his first game!?


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> At the Rose Garden on Christmas day against the Sonics.
> 
> 
> And for those who talked about a blowout loss on opening night I agree. I was not very excited to see that game there.


So if you have the inside scoop, MM, post the entire schedule here, if you please.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Nothing like a blowout loss to kick off the season.


Yea but if I remember right, teams which are are receiving their championship rings tend to have a surprising losing record on that night. Just like how Miami got their teeth kicked in last year on opening night.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> So if you have the inside scoop, MM, post the entire schedule here, if you please.




I don't have the inside scoop on the entire schedule. I think Memphis is our first home game though


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Although I am an atheist I celebrate all the seasonal holidays with family, and TV viewing takes a far back seat to talking, playing games and other fun.
> 
> I wish the same for our players, that they spend it with family rather than working.
> 
> IMO it's a desperate league that feels it has to capitalize on profit at the expense of family togetherness and/or people's devotion to their particular faith.


Heh, heh, heh . . .

God, I love this board.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

If mm is wrong will he lose what little credibility he has left? I'm pulling for you mm!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

TLo said:


> If mm is wrong will he lose what little credibility he has left? I'm pulling for you mm!




Thank you, but literally I couldn't care less.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I don't have the inside scoop on the entire schedule. I think Memphis is our first home game though


My sources tell me that we traded our home game with Memphis for a home game against NYK and 2 future draft picks, and the trade is coming soon!


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Although I am an atheist I celebrate all the seasonal holidays with family, and TV viewing takes a far back seat to talking, playing games and other fun.
> 
> I wish the same for our players, that they spend it with family rather than working.
> 
> IMO it's a desperate league that feels it has to capitalize on profit at the expense of family togetherness and/or people's devotion to their particular faith.


:lol: 

THINK ABOUT THE CHILDREN!

:lol: 

You heard it here first, folks. Christmas Day NBA games will be the downfall of all civilization. Well ... that and Harry Potter.

-Pop


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

andalusian said:


> My sources tell me that we traded our home game with Memphis for a home game against NYK and 2 future draft picks, and the trade is coming soon!




I'll have to check the CBA because I don't think that works under the rules of the agreement


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I'll have to check the CBA because I don't think that works under the rules of the agreement


Gee, first they decide if Yi plays for the Bucks or not, now they tell teams with Spanish players what to do? What next? The Chinese Basketball Assoc. people are really starting to cross some boundaries!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Thank you, but literally I couldn't care less.


Seeing as how you keep saying that, I'm starting to think you do.

:cheers:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Seeing as how you keep saying that, I'm starting to think you do.
> 
> :cheers:




Should I stop and start saying "please don't I'm too fragile to insulted by an internet geek"


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Should I stop and start saying "please don't I'm too fragile to insulted by an internet geek"


And here come the mods.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> And here come the mods.



Why on earth for?


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

It seems like we play San antonio pretty tough. I like that game to start the season. Let us se all the Bling Bling and get us excited to get our own.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Nothing like a blowout loss to kick off the season.


Yeah, but I won't feel sorry for the Spurs. They've had their day.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

sportsnut1975 said:


> It seems like we play San antonio pretty tough. I like that game to start the season. Let us se all the Bling Bling and get us excited to get our own.


I like your thinking. It would be great for our young team to be present for that. Then win the game.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Should I stop and start saying "please don't I'm too fragile to insulted by an internet geek"


That, or you could say, "The thing is, Bob, it's not that I'm lazy, it's that I just don't care."

Gotta love Office Space


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

............................


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> That, or you could say, "The thing is, Bob, it's not that I'm lazy, it's that I just don't care."
> 
> Gotta love Office Space



Great movie. 

Speaking of which. I was watching some Spinal Tap on google today at work. It is simply one of the funniest movies ever


----------

